# Green and Copper Sparkle (plus a huge ass haul list)



## ashley_v85 (May 4, 2006)

This look was inspired by the lovely Carmen (__suicide_bag_ on LJ). Hers is a bit more polished than mine, but...whatever. 






















Not quite sure why I always do that pose. Probably because I can't think of anything else to do. So I do the same things over and over, haha. 





Being cheesy...yes, I know my eyebrows look a little weird but it's because they're messy as hell and I'm too lazy to clean them up right now, so I just filled in whatever was there, haha.

Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Beige-ing s/s
Copper Sparkle pigment
Emerald Green pigment
Woman of Means e/s
Carbon e/s
Goldbit e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Espresso in brows
Maybelline XXL mascara (white side)
Maybelline Great Lash mascara

Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Physician's Formula concealer duo in Yellow/Light
Springsheen blush

Lips 
Bare Venus l/s
Uberpeach chromeglass


$370 later, my bank account is now -$10. I go on these impulsive sprees where I completely just STOP thinking. It's like my mind and body separate or something, and I have no control over it, haha. It doesn't dawn on me until it sinks in later. Ugh. I'm so mad at myself. 

Help me decide which of the new liquid liners I don't really need! I bought almost all of them, but I'm having second thoughts on some. So what are your opinions? Also, I'm thinking of taking back one of the lipglasses I bought, because I'm not a huge fan of the color...I was talked into it. Haha. I would sell the stuff on here, but I don't have time to go buy packing materials and go to the post office and all of that. So HELP!!!!!

Today's enormously huge, negative bank account haul:

Liners:
Powerplum
Dress Khaki
Aqualine
Blue Herizon (why did they spell it like that, anyway?)
Greenplay
Auto-orange
Classic Cream

Sweet William blushcreme
Hunger Red blushcreme
Bateau e/s
Summer Neutral e/s
In Livng Pink e/s
Relaxing e/s
Softwash Grey pigment
Gold Dusk pigment
Shell Pearl beauty powder
Languish l/g
Tres Cheri l/g
Glamoursun l/g
Apres Sol l/s
Pink Cabana l/s
Coppertime l/s

Auto-orange looks A LOT like Coppering, so I'm thinking I may take that one back and just use Coppering instead...and I don't really wear bright blue, so I was thinking maybe I'd take Blue Herizon back too. And MAYBE Classic Cream, even though I think it's gorgeous...but I can't think of much to do with it. And...maybe Greenplay, too. It's a hot color, but not very practical and I doubt I'd use it that much. 

And the lipglass I'm thinking of taking back is Languish.


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

holy smokes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look gorgeous though, those colors WORK for you!


----------



## devin (May 4, 2006)

that is so hot! is that coppersparkle on your lower lid as well? I must buy it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 4, 2006)

Yep, it is! I don't know if it's eye safe...it probably isn't, because it's so glittery, but I always use it on my eyes anyway, haha. Even underneath. Just not waterline.


----------



## MACMuse (May 4, 2006)

thats almost exactly like my look for the day! absolutely gorgeous as usual!


----------



## aziza (May 4, 2006)

Oh wow! I literally gasped when I saw the first pic. So um...ah...when are you going to apply to MAC?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You need to! You've got some serious skills.


----------



## hotti82 (May 4, 2006)

can't see them...


----------



## Summrgirl (May 4, 2006)

WOW! That looks soo hot! I just bought copper sparkle last week. Now I'm going to have to buy the rest just so i can try this.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_Oh wow! I literally gasped when I saw the first pic. So um...ah...when are you going to apply to MAC?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You need to! You've got some serious skills._

 
Thank you very much!!! Lol I feel nowhere near ready yet...my goal is by the time I turn 22. I turn 21 in June. Haha.


----------



## TM26 (May 4, 2006)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## coachkitten (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_Oh wow! I literally gasped when I saw the first pic. So um...ah...when are you going to apply to MAC?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You need to! You've got some serious skills._

 
I agree!  I think that you have some of the best FOTDs that I have seen on here!  Good job and nice haul!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 4, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 5, 2006)

THe look is so perfectly coordinated. Love it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## samila18 (May 5, 2006)

breathtakingly gorgeous! I love this look so much!! and if you're thinking that you won't wear some of those liners then take them back.. I've done it before!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 5, 2006)

I'm almost kind of embarrassed to return stuff to the MAC counter, haha.


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2006)

A.  You are so hot!!!
B.  I feel you on the temporary insane impulse shopping.  I do it too.  I did it this week and I feel sick and stupid now.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_A.  You are so hot!!!
B.  I feel you on the temporary insane impulse shopping.  I do it too.  I did it this week and I feel sick and dtupid now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol yeah, "sick and stupid" pretty much sums it up. Haha.


----------



## nyrak (May 5, 2006)

This is such a hot look on you - I love that combination of copper and green!


----------



## Luxurious (May 5, 2006)

very pretty and i love the lips


----------



## alysia (May 5, 2006)

wow thats freaking gorgeous. I'm so very very jealous of your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I spendt 500$ on my visa in about one day maxing it out, so I feel the pain :|


----------



## Colorqueen (May 5, 2006)

Love that look on you!  Great job.

I wish emerald looked like that on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It vanishes almost instantly on me and so does the MAC Kelly and Acid Orange too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel a LOT better after reading your shopping list- I went really nuts with the liquidlast, but I know that I will use every single of the bright colors a lot.   I have waited a lifetime for waterproof colors that are bright and in MY palette.

I also HAD to get the pigments (compelled I guess) and a few chromeglass in my favorite color that were still left (I can not believe it) and a fashionably fuchsia lipstick too before they are gone.

Love the eyes- keep up the good work!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 5, 2006)

Totally Gorgeous As Always Girlie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You Are Definitely Talented So Please Don't Wait Until You Are 22 You Are Ready Now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Know About The Impulse Shopping Unfortanetly Mines Always Came From Emotional Breakdowns But I Have Been Delivered So Now I Only Buy What I Came For And Nothing Else LOL!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 5, 2006)

Looks lovely.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 5, 2006)

Looks fab! Very jealous!


----------



## Sprout (May 6, 2006)

Another hot look from you!  That's really inspiring.  I think I'll do that look this weekend.


----------



## modernclassics (May 6, 2006)

This is definitely my favourite FOTD you've posted. Simply Gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 7, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_Totally Gorgeous As Always Girlie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You Are Definitely Talented So Please Don't Wait Until You Are 22 You Are Ready Now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Know About The Impulse Shopping Unfortanetly Mines Always Came From Emotional Breakdowns *But I Have Been Delivered *So Now I Only Buy What I Came For And Nothing Else LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*Where'd you get delivered to?  LOL*


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 9, 2006)

You look so pretty.  Wow.... Whata haul.. Girl i wish i could jus shop like that.... My concious would KILL me!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxTinker_BellxX* 
_You look so pretty.  Wow.... Whata haul.. Girl i wish i could jus shop like that.... My concious would KILL me!!!_

 
Trust me, it's STILL bothering me. A few things are sitting in one of my drawers, unopened...because I can't decide if I should keep them or not, haha. I have literally NO money because of that damn haul. So yeah....I SHOULDN'T and can't just shop like that, but I did anyway.


----------



## 2_pink (May 10, 2006)

Thats just damn gorgeous chick. I love it. You look so pretty in the last pic =)


----------



## user4 (May 10, 2006)

did u use mixing medium for the copper sparkle. cuz mine never comes out so bright. i love this look!!! and it looks awsome with green!!! and about the impulse shopping, im the queen of it. i know exactly how if feels... i've done it so many times, i've had to give stuff back to be able to pay rent!!! i maxed out my 4000 CC on MAC in like 2 months... its sick and i need help... I KNOW!!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2006)

You  have GORGEOUS eyes hon.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_did u use mixing medium for the copper sparkle. cuz mine never comes out so bright. i love this look!!! and it looks awsome with green!!! and about the impulse shopping, im the queen of it. i know exactly how if feels... i've done it so many times, i've had to give stuff back to be able to pay rent!!! i maxed out my 4000 CC on MAC in like 2 months... its sick and i need help... I KNOW!!!_

 
4 grand in 2 months?!? DAMN...I had $1400 in credit card debt, but my dad helped me with it, haha. About half of it was MAC, and close to another half was overdraft fees. 

Nope, I didn't use mixing medium. I don't have mixing medium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I use pigments wet, I just wet my brush with water. But I used it dry. The 213 packs it on a little better, since it's smaller and the bristles are more compact or something, haha.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## kristiawati (May 13, 2006)

this is really hot!!! I love the color. You look great!


----------



## bottleblack (May 13, 2006)

First of all, that really is a beautiful look. There's really no reason why you shouldn't apply to MAC now - I know I'm always excited to see what looks you post and the best way to get experience is by jumping in with both feet! And the sooner you apply the sooner you get access to the sweet discount. Just my opinion though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try to think if you have anything similar to the colors you bought?  Powerplum looks awfully similar to Macroviolet, if you have that.  Besides, the Liquidlasts are permanent, so you don't really have to worry that this is your last chance to get them. I've definitely made some goof up spending sprees before, and if you know you don't have the money for it, don't feel any shame in returning stuff -- although we're all here for the same reason, there is more to life than MAC, and you have to have money for necessities.


----------



## CaptainMac (May 13, 2006)

Sooooooo awesome.  Both the copper and green look great on you.  Great job as always!


----------



## LordxCupcake (May 13, 2006)

your makeup is amazing! and you look so pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 13, 2006)

Gurl i just love how bold u are with all ur E/S colors, lets us know anything goes.  Like always u look awsome chick


----------



## smiles4c (May 15, 2006)

your FOTDs are always so inspiring, I'm jealous of your talent


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 15, 2006)

this is gorgeous
& you're so beautiful <33


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_there is more to life than MAC, and you have to have money for necessities._

 
listen to her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you look lovely as usual


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 10, 2006)

Hot Hot Hot, this looks hot on u... "the colors are very pretty, and so freaking jealous of ur haul


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 10, 2006)

That looks really great! I always love your FOTDs.

I think you're ready to apply to MAC! By far.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thank you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha I always think it's funny when old posts of mine come back. It throws me off. 

But yeah...haha I know there's more to life than just MAC, and I do have money for necessities. I just blew the REST of my money.


----------

